# Zanna sp. lantern bug nymphs



## orionmystery (Mar 16, 2013)

All from Peninsula Malaysia.




IMG_9006 stk copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_9022 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_9019 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_9450 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_9017 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

More lantern bugs here: Lantern bug / lantern fly | Up Close with Nature


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, nice shots. Those things look really weird


----------

